# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  PIP with EP

## flexin-rph

Anyone having issues? I just popped new vials of test cyp & primo last week. Glute injection 6 days ago---finally getting over it. Delt inj 3 days ago--- still crippling sore. I haven't had this bad of pip since Virgin injections.

----------


## Cylon357

What gauge and length are you using? I think EP uses MCT oil... have you ever had reactions to MCT?

----------


## Testie

Have used them several times with no problems on longer ester test, I would suspect the primo

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Shit, that doesnt excite me to read. Sent you a PM back a week or two ago

Im about to roll out the EP for the first time next week

----------


## Chark

> Shit, that doesn’t excite me to read. Sent you a PM back a week or two ago
> 
> I’m about to roll out the EP for the first time next week


I was just wondering if you'd tried yet. I was wondering the same thing after reading Flexin's post awhile back.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> I was just wondering if you'd tried yet. I was wondering the same thing after reading Flexin's post awhile back.


What’s up Chark? I sent you a note on Wickr a bit ago and not sure it went through? 

I STILL haven’t started my EP run yet, literally starting Monday though. Had some work shit and a little nagging injury I was nursing. Feeling solid though and ready to rock test, Tren , mast, Var and proviron .

Obviously a little trepidatious now after reading Flexin’s post. Finally feeling dialed in after some longer than expected recovery. Have some time too to wind down the year and focus on this cycle.

Any updates Flexin?! I’ll let you fellas know what I run into next week.

Nothing beats V’s DHB…holy shit that PIP was INSANE! I’ve never bailed on a cycle before, I couldn’t walk. Praying to the roid gods it’s not like that

----------


## flexin-rph

> Have used them several times with no problems on longer ester test, I would suspect the primo


Yip....it was the primo. No pain w/ Test alone.

----------


## Chark

Hey man! So weird, I didn't get anything, shot you a message on 11/30. Also trepidatious (nice vocab btw) after hearing flexin's experience and confirming it was the primo that I planned to do my heavy lifting. I'm not ready for a go yet but considering trying a 1ml shot to see if I need to bail (also praying I don't have to eat a loss) as I don't want to be mid-week1 and have a bunch of needs. I had a good time with another brands primoE but couldn't handle their primo ace dosed at 100mg/ml even at 5 units on an insulin pin (PIP + flu like symptoms). First 1ml shot of it I thought I just caught c19 but once I got better same thing...it was for sure the primoA (again, different brand here). Fingers crossed!

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Hey man! So weird, I didn't get anything, shot you a message on 11/30. Also trepidatious (*nice vocab btw*) after hearing flexin's experience and confirming it was the primo that I planned to do my heavy lifting. I'm not ready for a go yet but considering trying a 1ml shot to see if I need to bail (also praying I don't have to eat a loss) as I don't want to be mid-week1 and have a bunch of needs. I had a good time with another brands primoE but couldn't handle their primo ace dosed at 100mg/ml even at 5 units on an insulin pin (PIP + flu like symptoms). First 1ml shot of it I thought I just caught c19 but once I got better same thing...it was for sure the primoA (again, different brand here). Fingers crossed!



Can’t be a meathead all the time  :Wink: 

Damn, I’m need to update Wickr and figure out why I’m such a Fudd. I’ll hit you up there later today, keep an eye out. Good call on dipping your toes in the water with the primo before you jump in off the high dive…maybe Flexin got a batch with too much BA/BB in it?

Happy to hear it was just the primo at least…is it known for PIP (Testie called it out spot on).

----------


## Chark

Hey Flexin, what ester was the primo?

----------


## flexin-rph

> Hey Flexin, what ester was the primo?


Methenolone Enanthate , containing benzyl alcohol & benzyl benzoate. I'm not kidding, no matter glutes, delts, quads....the pain was awful. Worse than any virgin inj pain I have ever had. I never had any with 3 letter....so I guess my 3 letter was bunk. I think I will order Mast now, b/c I can't deal with the pain from the Primo again. I just checked the Test Cyp..same 2 carriers...must be the Primo compound alone.

----------


## Chark

> Methenolone Enanthate, containing benzyl alcohol & benzyl benzoate. I'm not kidding, no matter glutes, delts, quads....the pain was awful. Worse than any virgin inj pain I have ever had. I never had any with 3 letter....so I guess my 3 letter was bunk. I think I will order Mast now, b/c I can't deal with the pain from the Primo again. I just checked the Test Cyp..same 2 carriers...must be the Primo compound alone.


So weird, I’m nearing 24 hours post-EP 1ml shot of primoE and don’t feel a thing. I feel great. I verified via product authentication and it says it’s authentic. I have batch 2631F2. What batch is yours if you don’t mind? 

I did really well on 3 letter stuff too so I don’t think it’s bunk. Pretty sure 3 letter’s stuff wasn’t some other drug either given no side effects. Images are me on only 3 letters 500-600mg primo with 200 test and 50 Var (cycle right after my AVI).

----------


## flexin-rph

> So weird, I’m nearing 24 hours post-EP 1ml shot of primoE and don’t feel a thing. I feel great. I verified via product authentication and it says it’s authentic. I have batch 2631F2. What batch is yours if you don’t mind? 
> 
> I did really well on 3 letter stuff too so I don’t think it’s bunk. Pretty sure 3 letter’s stuff wasn’t some other drug either given no side effects. Images are me on only 3 letters 500-600mg primo with 200 test and 50 Var (cycle right after my AVI).


I have discarded that bottle. I have 1 more that I will check batch. I looked back & this was the 4th vial of primo fron.EP I have used. This bottle was only painful one. I may try the last bottle to see how it feels.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Hopefully it was just a one off…

----------


## Chark

> I have discarded that bottle. I have 1 more that I will check batch. I looked back & this was the 4th vial of primo fron.EP I have used. This bottle was only painful one. I may try the last bottle to see how it feels.


Thanks Flexin. Appreciate the response and sharing your experience with it. The thread caught my attention as EP primoE specifically is to going to the main course on my next run. Happy to hear not just for my sake but that it appears as S&D said, a one-off, and silver lining is you aren’t out money on multiple vials of primo.

----------


## flexin-rph

> Thanks Flexin. Appreciate the response and sharing your experience with it. The thread caught my attention as EP primoE specifically is to going to the main course on my next run. Happy to hear not just for my sake but that it appears as S&D said, a one-off, and silver lining is you aren’t out money on multiple vials of primo.


BTW....you look great! Age?

----------


## Chark

> BTW....you look great! Age?


Thanks brother! I appreciate that. Earlyish thirties. 3 years almost to the day on the dark side with a couple PCT’s before switching to cruise periods. Never ventured outside test & DHT derivatives and built almost entirely on primo. 

Have you been using EP primo long enough to speak to its effectiveness?

----------

